# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kryeministri Berisha në emisionn Opinion

## DeuS

Shqipetare...

Ju ftoj te ndiqni videon e meposhtme, ne te cilen kryeministri Berisha eshte ftuar ne programin Opinion perballe nje paneli modest. Pyetjet e drejtuara kane lidhje me ndodhite e fundit qe tronditen shoqerine tone, sic jane tragjedia e Gerdecit, abuzimet e ish-ministrit Pango etj...

Mjafton te shikosh videon, ta degjosh me vemendje dhe te analizosh gomarlliqet qe nxjerr nga goja, kontradikten e theksuar qe e karakterizon ne debat, mungesen e oratorise dhe llogjiken e varfer qe posedon, body language ...dhe mbi te gjitha diktaturen qe shpreh haptas, nderkohe qe as nuk te jep hapesire te diskutosh me te, te ben te kuptosh qe eshte nje dore e fuqishme qe insiston qe ky ksenofob, ky monster te qendroje ne pushtet. Eshte nje dore qe kerkon qe kaosi dhe prapambetja te mbizoteroje akoma ne Shqiperi. Eshte e pamundur, e theksoj, e pamundur, qe populli shqiptar, nje popull i zgjuar dhe me llogjike...te pranoje te udhehiqet nga ky njeri.

Eshte fatkeqesi kombetare...

- Berisha perballe Shtypit -

----------


## Apolloni31

Berisha i pergjigjet pyrtjeve si do vet, i bie nga Kina dhe pastaj vjen tek paneli, qe opinionistet ti drejtojne perseri pyetje, ai perseri ben nje xhiro nga Kina dhe vjen prap aty.....

----------


## SaS

> Shqipetare...
> 
> Ju ftoj te ndiqni videon e meposhtme, ne te cilen kryeministri Berisha eshte ftuar ne programin Opinion perballe nje paneli modest. Pyetjet e drejtuara kane lidhje me ndodhite e fundit qe tronditen shoqerine tone, sic jane tragjedia e Gerdecit, abuzimet e ish-ministrit Pango etj...
> 
> Mjafton te shikosh videon, ta degjosh me vemendje dhe te analizosh gomarlliqet qe nxjerr nga goja, kontradikten e theksuar qe e karakterizon ne debat, mungesen e oratorise dhe llogjiken e varfer qe posedon, body language ...dhe mbi te gjitha diktaturen qe shpreh haptas, nderkohe qe as nuk te jep hapesire te diskutosh me te, te ben te kuptosh qe eshte nje dore e fuqishme qe insiston qe ky ksenofob, ky monster te qendroje ne pushtet. Eshte nje dore qe kerkon qe kaosi dhe prapambetja te mbizoteroje akoma ne Shqiperi. Eshte e pamundur, e theksoj, e pamundur, qe populli shqiptar, nje popull i zgjuar dhe me llogjike...te pranoje te udhehiqet nga ky njeri.
> 
> Eshte fatkeqesi kombetare...
> 
> - Berisha perballe Shtypit -



kokrra e debilit eshte sali protopapa po varja thuaj !!! icik gallate duhet here pas here me fjalite qe nxjerr ai !!!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Shqipetare...
> 
> Ju ftoj te ndiqni videon e meposhtme, ne te cilen kryeministri Berisha eshte ftuar ne programin Opinion perballe nje paneli modest. Pyetjet e drejtuara kane lidhje me ndodhite e fundit qe tronditen shoqerine tone, sic jane tragjedia e Gerdecit, abuzimet e ish-ministrit Pango etj...
> 
> Mjafton te shikosh videon, ta degjosh me vemendje dhe te analizosh gomarlliqet qe nxjerr nga goja, kontradikten e theksuar qe e karakterizon ne debat, mungesen e oratorise dhe llogjiken e varfer qe posedon, body language ...dhe mbi te gjitha diktaturen qe shpreh haptas, nderkohe qe as nuk te jep hapesire te diskutosh me te, te ben te kuptosh qe eshte nje dore e fuqishme qe insiston qe ky ksenofob, ky monster te qendroje ne pushtet. Eshte nje dore qe kerkon qe kaosi dhe prapambetja te mbizoteroje akoma ne Shqiperi. Eshte e pamundur, e theksoj, e pamundur, qe populli shqiptar, nje popull i zgjuar dhe me llogjike...te pranoje te udhehiqet nga ky njeri.
> 
> Eshte fatkeqesi kombetare...
> 
> - Berisha perballe Shtypit -


Tek titulli i temës na fton për të dëgjuar Berishën përballë 'panelit modest' duke na kërkuar ta gjykojmë atë, ndërsa në përshkrimin e temës na bën të qartë se si duhet të gjykojmë.

----------


## Kavir

Se mos le shume vend Berisha per gjykime te tjera. Kokerr hajvani ngeli. 17 vjet dhe nuk ka shenjen me te vogel te gdhendjes. Dru me pre ngeli i ziu.

----------


## xfiles

Se mos eshte problemi se eshte diktator
problemi eshte se eshte hajvan diktator.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Berisha nuk ishte thirrur aty ne bashkebisedim me panelin dhe normalisht qe ai do t'ju pergjigjej pyetjeve te panelit dhe te atyre qe ndiqnin transmetimin.

Berisha mund te thirret ne bashkebisedim me politikane te tjere dhe aty do te dukej nese ai linte hapesire apo jo, ndersa ne rastin ne fjale ai ishte kryeqendra e emisionit.

Ne te vertete uleset e vendosura nga TV Klan nuk ishin te pershtatshme per te shfaqur body language, sepse aty ishte aq ngushte sa njeriu nuk kishte as ku ti vendoste duart e lere me te tregonte body language, ndonese duhet pranuar se tek politikanet tane (dhe jo vetem tek ata) mungojne elementet e komunikimit modern, sepse ata nuk kane nje personel qe ti mesoje dhe ti udhezoje se si te flasin e cfare te flasin, si te levizin e si te kontrollojne emocionet, si te perdorin gjestikulacionet ne biseda formale e informale etj. 
Vereni Ramen se sa here qe flet duket sikur kruhet nga prapa apo sikur i ka rene zgjebja. Po e njejta gje me Meten dhe figura te tjera qe drejtojne politiken per momentin.
Per nje vend si Shqiperia kjo eshte mese normale. Duhet kohe qe te krijohet nje tradite e artit te komunikimit.

Berisha ishte i sakte ne konceptimin e ceshtjes Pango dhe te hetimit per Gerdecin, ndonese do te duhej te shtoja se me te vertete prokuroria shqiptare po tregon ne vazhdimesi nje nivel per te desheruar kur merr persiper te hetoje ngjarje me permasa si ajo e Gerdecit dhe se ata duhet qe te mos flasin apo te hedhin ne eter gjykime te parakohshme apo me keq gjykime te njeanshme, sepse ne te vertete kjo nuk eshte asgje me pak se mungese profesionalizmi.

----------


## DeuS

Problemi eshte se Berishen e votojne katunaria, ndersa votat tjera vidhen, meqe eshte bere mode kjo e fundit...Ndersa, mundesia qe inteligjenca e Shqiperise, te dhuroje voten dhe te pranoje te qeveriset, e te prezantohet ne arenen nderkombetare me kete klloun, eshte nje fenomen teresisht i pa-perceptueshem.

Zoteri, ishte kryeministri ai qe ishte ftuar aty...jo shites bylmeti qe ka hobi te diskutoje rreth politikes!

Prit se vjen bKari me vone dhe te pason me detajisht. Momentalisht eshte i pa-disponueshem, sepse ka pasur viziten tek mjeku patholog, pastaj iu desh te shkoje ne farmaci te bleje ilacet dhe turret me vrap ne darke te ulet prane lapit te topit, ku ku brre shqipe, me kane share Salqiun. (lol)

Sesi e trajtoje ceshtjen e Gerdecit dhe c'kendveshtrim shprehu per Pangon shoqeruar me cenimin e jetes private, e degjuam sepse te njejten video pame me duket. Kjo ju justifikon edhe juve qe i mbani anen ketu ne forum. Natyrisht, kur shefi nuk e ka idene se c'flet, por ne njerin rast mundohet te luaje teater me krimin qe kurdisi vete dhe ne rastin tjeter, i ka rene bajga ne preher dhe ne vend se te pastrohet, pyet verdalle sesa larg i degjohet era...si do keni idene ju. 

Hiqini syzet dhe shikoni realitetin drejte...
Nuk ishte Agron Llakaj duke e imituar, ishte vete ai ne kete rast (lol)

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Problemi eshte se Berishen e votojne katunaria, ndersa votat tjera vidhen, meqe eshte bere mode kjo e fundit...


Berishen e votojne shqiptaret, pavaresisht se ku jetojne ata dhe kjo nuk eshte dicka e re apo dicka e vecante, sepse Berisha votohet qe nga viti 1990.

Per ke votojne "qytetaret"? Cila eshte alternativa "qytetare"?

Klasen qytetare qe lindi ne Shqiperi ne vitet '30 e shkaterroi komunizmi dhe ne vend te saj krijoi "qytetaret" e familjeve te tipit te partizanit Meke me opinga dhe me kostum doku kinez.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE9mipZ7Jxw

Deri sot te pakten nuk me kane zene veshet ende nje alternative me "qytetare" se alternativa qe i priu Levizja e Dhjetorit 1990.

----------


## Dita

> nga DeuS
> Ndersa, mundesia qe inteligjenca e Shqiperise, te dhuroje voten dhe te pranoje te qeveriset, e te prezantohet ne arenen nderkombetare me kete klloun, eshte nje fenomen teresisht i pa-perceptueshem.



Po lexoja keto tekstet dhe shkeputa kete pjese se me duket domethenese per krejt mesazhin qe duket do te percjelle kjo teme dhe temehapesi si arkitekt i saj.

Temehapes DeuS, ti ne emer te kujt flet kur shkruan keshtu? Dhe meqe merr persiper te flasesh per inteligjencen e Shqiperise per te cilen qenka e paperceptueshme qe te votoje per Sali Berishen, e fut dhe veten aty?

----------


## DeuS

Berisha eshte ne pushtet te panderprere qe nga ai vit, pa sesi e mbajti ate pushtet, duke marre votat apo duke i vjedhur ato, eshte nje corbe qe pak nga ne e kane kaperdire me nje gllenjke. Edhe ne ate Levizjen e Dhjetorit qe ke permendur, Berisha nuk ishte as nismetari, as ideatori dhe as shpirti i asaj levizje dhe ti duhet ta dish mire kete, meqe e ke edhe idhull. Ai perfundoi triumfatori, doli nga turrma dhe kapi pushtetin per fyti pa pritur e kujtuar, njelloj sic beri Enverua i Hoxhallareve, idhulli i Sales, ne kohen e tij. 

Persa i perket pyetjes tjeter, po te kujtoj qe i vetmi qytet i mirefillte ne Shqiperi, i populluar te pakten 65% nga qytetare (te civilizuar) eshte Tirana. Pra eshte Big Apple e Shqiperise. Vendi i lakmuar nga te tere intelektualet e te gjitha rretheve (pa anashkaluar ketu edhe nje karvan malokerie e katunarie qe duke pasur xhepat plot, me nje menyre apo tjeter e kapen nje cope avlli)...Tirana, votoi per dy mandate rradhazi, opozitarin e Berishes. Ishte nje vote e dhene me bindje te plote nga tere qytetaret e Tiranes. 

Rama, mund te kete vjedhur, sic vjedhin te tere mamuthet qe sapo marrin karrigen, harrojne premtimet, harrojne idealin dhe skllaverohen drejte korrupsionit. Ndryshimi me Ramen (akt te cilin edhe Berisha u mundua ta kopjoje ne kete mandat qe po sherben) eshte se...beri pune dhe mbajti premtime. Pra, Rama, konkretizoi deri diku premtimet e dhena. Solli nje ndryshim ne Tirane (packa se ato pallatet me bejne me vjell kur i shoh te lyer) ...pra puna, dora qe vuri, mobilizimi qe i beri bashkise, ishte dicka e dukshme. 

Kjo e eklipsoi disi ndyrjen e tij ne korrupsion, ne krim. Por punen, nuk ja mohon kush...

----------


## DeuS

> Temehapes DeuS, ti ne emer te kujt flet kur shkruan keshtu? Dhe meqe merr persiper te flasesh per inteligjencen e Shqiperise per te cilen qenka e paperceptueshme qe te votoje per Sali Berishen, e fut dhe veten aty?



Po juve zonje, e perfshini veten aty?! 

Ka ikur koha e Enverit, ku flitej ne emer te Partise e Byrose. Une shpreh mendimin tim, i cili vjen si rrjedhoje e nje kohe te gjate analize, pse jo edhe perjetimi te regjimit Berisha, te asaj cfare kontribuoi apo jo klani, qeverisja e tij dhe per me teper ai vete. Pra te thuash qe eshte e paperceptueshme qe inteligjenca e Shqiperise te votoje per Berishen, eshte njelloj sikur nje shkencetar te shprehet se eshte e paperceptueshme aktiviteti i alieneve ne filan planet. Mos foli gje ne emer te alienit Xixuq ai robi? 

Fundi i Berishes, do jete fillimi perparimit! Te pakten keshtu shpresoj...mgjs Enveri i ka kelyshet gjithandej, te tjere do mbijne.

----------


## Dita

Deklaratat e fuqishme me qellim drejtimin e temes nga te te doje qejfi ty i ke bere vete DeuS. Ndaj minimumi eshte te mbash qendrim si autor. Pse tronditesh kaq shpejt? Ti i ke hyre mbare temave politike ketu ne forum per te shfarosur faren e keqe  (=njerez qe nuk kane mendimin tend - shume demokratik ky qendrim ne fakt, sidomos kur e nis temen mbi sa diktator shfaqet personi X kur flet ne TV). Kerkohet pak me shume konsekuence ne sjellje, qe mos te te rrezohet perpjekja lehte.

----------


## leci

Berisha ka mangesi te theksuar ne fushen e terminologjise.
Nuk kam ndonje antipati te veçante,por mendoj qe nje person i implikuar si ai ne shume ngjarje,duhet te pakten te jete koerent me votuesit.
Nje here na del vajza,nje here djali,nje here kunati ne Gerdec,nje here tjeter dhendri ne Jale.
Shume dyshime nuk perbejne asnje prove,nuk mjaftojne per te gjykuar nje njeri.Por ky njeri eshte ai qe drejton vendin tim,dhe nese me lejohet dyshimet e mija fillojne te marrin konsistencen e proves.Shume dyshime,edhe pse kane pergjegjshmeri individuale,qe nuk mund ti bashkangjiten nje personi te vetem si Berisha,por gjithsesi jane pjelle e tij.Implikimi i tij personalisht nuk me duket kaq i rastesishem.
Realiteti shqiptar eshte shnderruar ne nje nga ato fabulat e Esopo.
Lupus arguebat vulpem furti crimene: negabat illa se esse culpae proximam: tunc iudex inter illos sedit simius.
Ujku akuzon dhelpren sepse eshte hajdute,kjo kundershton dhe vendosin majmunin si gjykates.
Humori eshte aleat i pandare ne te gjitha daljet publike te Saliut.Te pakten e kemi te qeshur.

----------


## Apolloni31

Pse Saliu nuk shkon ne vendlindjen e tij ne Tropoje qe prej 12 vjetesh?

Sepse e di qe nuk e mirepresin, se e akuzojne per vella vrasje, e akuzojne per nxitje konfliktesh e hasmerish mes fiseve e familjeve te ndryshme ne Tropoje, shume eshte lakuar emri i tij ne vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit etj.....etj

Ci thoni ju kesaj?

----------


## Borix

nje njeri qe nuk di te lidhe premisat per nje argument te mireqene. nje kllon i zotit te mediokritetit

----------


## DeuS

> Deklaratat e fuqishme me qellim drejtimin e temes nga te te doje qejfi ty i ke bere vete DeuS. Ndaj minimumi eshte te mbash qendrim si autor. Pse tronditesh kaq shpejt? Ti i ke hyre mbare temave politike ketu ne forum per te shfarosur faren e keqe  (=njerez qe nuk kane mendimin tend - shume demokratik ky qendrim ne fakt, sidomos kur e nis temen mbi sa diktator shfaqet personi X kur flet ne TV). Kerkohet pak me shume konsekuence ne sjellje, qe mos te te rrezohet perpjekja lehte.


Dita, flm per keshillen dhe bie dakort me ty. Temave ju futa per nje qellim tjeter, ndonese me nje vrrull pak te egzagjeruar. Qellimin ti e di fare mire. Ne lidhje me Berishen, nuk ka nevoje per koment nga une ne fakt, eshte teper e dukshme vepra e tij nder vite dhe konkluzioni mbi te ngrihet fare kollaj. Ajo qe me shtyn me shume ta permend, ose me mire te terheq vemendjen me kete teme, eshte se ky forum u paska bombarduar nga tema te ndryshme, nga nje propagande e pafund dhe per cudi, gjithcka kunder opozites. Atehere ketu ka dy gjera, ose pozita qenka e mrekullueshme dhe nuk le hapesire fare per kritike, ose ky forum ka qellim propagandues ne dobishmeri te njeres pale dhe ne dem te tjetres. 

Ajo qe mungon ketu eshte debati i mirefillte. Mungon transparenca ne mendime dhe ne analiza. Gjerat nuk duhen trajtuar ne njetrajtshmeri, sepse asnjeri nga ne nuk ka qellime karriere ne politike dhe interesi yne i perbashket, duhet te jete vetem progresi i vendit tone. 

Tema eshte e juaja per diskutim dhe nuk ju nderhyj me...

----------


## INFINITY©

Fatmiresisht une e mbylla videon ne 4 minuta & 23 sekonda sepse m'u perzie dreka qe hengra. Mendoj se ajo "cherchez la femme" mjaftoi per mua. Nuk mendoja se kryeministri do thoshte ndonje gje qe te me linte me goje hapur, por thjesht vertetova qe qenka permiresuar ne thellimin e injorances se tij. Jemi nje popull me shume njerez intelektual, inteligjent, lidera te vertet, por vendosim te mbajme ne pushtet nje njeri qe nuk mendoj se ka bere as dhe nje "speech class" gjithe keto vite qe ka qene ne pushtet dhe te mesoj se cfare eshte dialogu apo debati. Faji i kujt eshte ai?! I Sali Berishes jo njehere. Kur arrin nje si Berisha te veri nen kembe nje popull te tere, nuk mendoj se ka ofendim me te madh per popullin tone dhe akoma me keq per nje rini te tere.

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

O DEUS o byrazer.....MIQESISHT.....
Saliu thote akoma Kushtetuta IME,Qeveria IME,Nisma IME dmth.....vjen nga Marsi.
Jam dakort me ty por mendoj qe keto lloj temash,u ka ikur koha sepse tashme mendoj se duhen hapur tema mbi "Njerez" dhe jo Mbi "KAFSHE ME FYTYRE NJERIU".
Per te debatuar pak mbi temen tende,gjithe klases politike shqiptare me ne krye S,B,do tu shkonte fjala e F.S.Nolit:O popull Shqiptar,ngrysesh Patriot e gdhihesh TRADHETAR.
Besoj se me kupton sinqerisht!!??

----------


## sabah08

Ne vendet e evropes perendimore,te pakten ne France mesa  me kujtohet ,ne kushtetute eshte e sanksionuar qe zgjedhja e personave qe do te jene ne drejtim te shtetit duhet te jene me trashegimi qytetare jo me pak se dy breza.Pra personat qe pretendojne keto poste duhet te posedojne nje kulture qytetare familjare jo me pak se 60 vjecare.Berisha eshte nga te rrallet kryeministra qe sot e kesaj dite flet ne nje dialekt qe 50%e fjaleve nuk i kuptohen nga pjesa me e madhe e nenshtetasve.

----------

